# Women, Do You Want To Feel Protected?



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

A few ladies in the height thread replied about how a taller man made them feel protected, if you like feeling protected, can you explain what you mean by this? Protected how?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've never felt protected by any man except maybe my dad :stu


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's just evolution and instincts. Obviously even a really jacked tall guy would be basically useless in defending a woman against multiple committed attackers or someone with a weapon in any street situation or whatever, but it's not a rational choice.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I really doubt any man could protect me from an armed assailant simply on the basis of his height, unless he's built like Michael Clarke Duncan. Regardless, I don't feel a need to be protected by anyone. If something perilous were to happen, I'm sure my man would just use me as a human shield. If I had one, I mean.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to feel protected. Thanks a lot for not caring.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll protect you, Mercu... I'm a small girl, but I have pointy elbows that are like meat cleavers.
Me? I always feel protected. Thanks, Stayfree.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Drell. Its nice to nobody someone is looking out for me, or maybe you just enjoy kicking *** and making boys like me look weak like we are. Same difference.

Sign, if only I were a woman. The bloodshed!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> I want to feel protected. Thanks a lot for not caring.


As your biological alien father, it's always been my duty to protect you. Didn't you wonder why those bullies mysteriously left after chasing you down for hours on that rainy night in the Bronx? THINK, I'm sure you'll remember. What, did you think it was god? Pah!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I've often wondered whether there was a similar evolutionary mechanism to explain why men get big dogs. I always see this guy in my neighborhood walking his enormous rottweiler every morning. I wonder if deep down he secretly yearns for a bodybuilder girlfriend to keep him safe.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > I want to feel protected. Thanks a lot for not caring.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I'll protect you, Mercu... I'm a small girl, but I have pointy elbows that are like meat cleavers.


 :rofl

...I don't know how to answer this. Basically it's be a 'yes' -but you'd sort of expect anyone close to you to 'protect' you and vice versa.

I dunno... maybe you think I'm being wishy washy with answering this.

However I have enough cause to. For example, it's been my experience, observation really, that the types of men that seem great "protectors" -whilst they may me great at protecting a female from other males, they're not necessarily so great at protecting her from themself.

...My point being, that the whole question is too complex and peoples' natures ...you just can't sum it up so easily.

Perhaps I'd say, to an extent -yes. But I wouldn't go out depending on some male for 'protection'. :no 

Better to look after yourself.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

What I mean by the question, is do women want to have a sense of protection (being safe) when they are with their man.

When girls are asked why they like tall men, the number 1 response I hear is because they feel protected when next to him and they feel more petite and feminine.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Protection isn't what I'm looking for in a man. I really don't think anyone would be able to protect me just on the basis of his height. Besides I know a tiny bit of martial arts, so I'd probably be able to protect myself better than a potential partner could anyway. But being around someone taller than myself does make me feel more feminine...although not in a way that's associated with protection.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I change my answer to NO. -I cannot stand macho guys.


----------



## Paigey (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope, I have me for protection and to look out for myself, I doubt any guy could protect me, I'm very independent and won't back down in a fight for what I think is right


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Where's the poll asking men if they want to feel protected?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm disappointed with all the 'no's. I would jump at the chance to be someone's protector.

(Just as long as I don't have to yell at anyone)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to feel safe? But I don't ever rely on anyone to feel protected. I don't feel protected with anyone. I actually feel a lot less safe when I'm with someone regardless of their height and their relation with me, except my dad.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> I change my answer to NO. -I cannot stand macho guys.


I'm not a macho guy, but I like making a girl feel safe. :stu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that women, generally speaking, want to feel not so much protected as they do _safe_, and feeling "protected" by being around someone bigger than they are who they know is in their corner, is a ... sideline? a symptom? of this. Can't think of a better word.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I definitely want to feel protected & safe. I'm a very weak girl. I have trouble opening doors at the mall. I need a nice man to hold it open for me & protect me from men seeking trouble. I'm a damsel in distress kinda gal.

I guess I'm in the minority here.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I'm disappointed with all the 'no's. I would jump at the chance to be someone's protector.
> 
> (Just as long as I don't have to yell at anyone)


man its amazing how wishy washy the answers are, when the question is put directly isn't it :clap
--------------------------------
*poll : do you like tall men *
*ans : yes*
*poll : why ?*
*ans : idk, makes me feel sorta protected i guess.*

*poll : so you like feeling protected*
*ans : ........*

------------------------------
this is exactly how this thead is going


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

It's kind of a loaded question, which might have women hedging their answers a bit.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

that's probably a high school thing. i know that from experience. girls have asked me a couple of times in the past to beat other guys who they had a fight with. just because i was tall. stupid stupid.:roll


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Protected... from what? :sus


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

To be honest.....yes 

But this does not require a large tall burly man. My ex was really skinny and not exactly protective-looking but he carried a knife and had crazy street smarts and I always felt protected when I was with him.

Not that I want all men to carry knives just....urgh. I don't know nevermind.


----------

